
An open-source cloud based encrypted diary platform - masit
https://www.munhasir.com/
======
yeukhon
Almost every link I click leads to register/login. Instant turn off. Military
encryption?

~~~
masit
Actually it's the register page. You need to register to keep your posts to
yourself. It uses AES to encrypt posts. Source code can be found at
[https://github.com/malisit/munhasir](https://github.com/malisit/munhasir)

~~~
yeukhon
Yes, but my suggestion is don't put up a wall between your visitors and your
site. You set up a hyperlink on keywords such as "password", "miltiary
encryption", and the only reason one would do that is to link to some FAQ/some
other page to explain how that works, but instead I was greeted with a
register page, which is an instant turn off. I realize we all want to attract
users, but take my suggestion, don't put up a wall. Just imagine yourself,
every question you have about a product leads to a register page, which feels
like going for a coffee and the store owner says you have to pay first before
you can ask him/her for a menu.

Mention "register" subtlety. People who want to try will find the button to
sign up. Don't force.

~~~
masit
I understood. You are right. Thanks for the advice!

